
Profile of founders of Occupy Democrats, a meme page supporting leftist causes - aspenmayer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/18/us/politics/occupy-democrats-facebook.html
======
aspenmayer
Original title was clickbait bingo card. It was:

How Immigrant Twin Brothers Are Beating Trump’s Team on Facebook

